
Flow, a typeface built for wireframing - DanRoss
http://danross.co/flow/
======
DanRoss
Hey everyone, I'm Dan.

I'm a designer from Australia, now living in Canada. Design tools are my
passion, and I wanted to share my latest project with you.

Flow is a typeface built for wireframing. The font comes in three weights –
circular, rounded and block. It’s a little project I’ve been working on, and
I'd love for you to take a look.

Designing with real content is important, but sometimes we need something more
abstract. Flow aims to provide an efficient and flexible way to create
abstracted/placeholder content.

